# Form 80



## arun1974 (Feb 12, 2013)

Can someone enlighten me on Form 80.
Does everything mentioned on it is verified, if who does the verification. I doubt local authorities will co-op to do this. Looking at the situation rt now here, no authoritative body will respond and the file may go cold. In such a case what can an aspirant migrant do.

regs 
Arun


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

I would also like to know more detail. I believe Asia does the local checks and then checks are done in each country the applicant has lived in. But I don't know what exactly they check and how do they check studd in a third world country? I saw a doco on tv a while back where a Pakistani woman marrying a New Zealander applied for visa with her 4 children, it showed how immigration went back to her village and started asking about the kids. Villagers said woman didn't have kids and she lived alone. Villagers thought the kids in the photo showed bty the agent lived next village over and belonged to a friend or relative of the woman. So yes I guess they chech a lot if stuff. Would love to know what else and how

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Asio not Asia lol autocorrect

Sent from my iPad using Australia


----------

